# 190 VISA limitations & restrictions



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi Expats,


By reading about 189 & 190 visa features. Both the visas looks identical except that we need to live at least 2 years in sponsoring state.

Does it mean we have to live & work in rural areas or areas with low population in that state? is there any limitation like we have to live in specified location of the state or city?

Please help to clarify

Thank you,
Goaus


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

190 limits your residence and work to the nominating state for 2 years . It does not limit you to particular areas or regions within the state.

As many have mentioned, the 2 year limit is more moral than legal. I am not planting ideas in your head.


----------



## goaus (Aug 3, 2012)

*Experience count*

Hi guys,

I have a question regarding Experience calculation.

Suppose I have received ACS +ve assessment for 4 years 6 months on Jan 1st 2012.

And it took 10 more months for me to complete IELTS, EOI and reeving invitation for 189 or 190.Assume that I will submit VISA application to DIAC on 1st November 2012. 

Now my question is , according to DIAC how many years of experience i have 4.6 years or 5.4 years? please clarify.


----------



## tenten (Aug 12, 2012)

My opinion is as follows: 

DIAC gets the claims of experience directly from the applicant at 2 separate occasions. Firstly, when you submit your EOI and secondly when you complete your online visa application after invitation. 

The applicant then has to provide documentary proof of the years of experience that the applicant has made.

The letter from the assessing body is not for the purposes of verifying your years of experience but for assessing the suitability of your qualifications and skills in your nominated occupation. DIAC will independently require the proof from the applicant.

So the long and short of it is: your years of experience will differ at the time of skills assessment, EOI lodgement and Visa application, but whatever claims you make at each of the 3 points must be verifiable.


----------



## destinationaustralia (Apr 23, 2012)

goaus said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a question regarding Experience calculation.
> 
> ...


The Assessing body is authorised by DIAC to give an assessment on the experience of the applicant in a particular occupation. For this a separate fee is charged (in addition to that for qualification assessment) and one needs to specifically request for this. 
The opinion given by the assessing body becomes the general basis for DIAC to evaluate the applicants experience for points. As you have mentioned, there would obviously be a time gap between assessment and visa application. The latest experience letter for the employers will fill in this gap for the DIAC

Cheers!


----------



## reachsvinoth (Jun 9, 2012)

tenten said:


> 190 limits your residence and work to the nominating state for 2 years . It does not limit you to particular areas or regions within the state.
> 
> As many have mentioned, the 2 year limit is more moral than legal. I am not planting ideas in your head.


Hi tenten,

But the skillselect website says, for 190 visa also, "The visa holder can work and live anywhere in Australia".

Can you please let me know where it is mentioned that 190 visa holders should work in that particular state for 2 years..


----------

